# menopur vs gonal f



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi just had my follow up consultation after BFN and The doc says on my next cycle I can stay on the buserlin and menopur or switch to gonal f. She did say that they generally use gonal on women under 35, but I can change if I want to? 
Any advice??


----------



## kangaroo (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Alyson 
Sorry to read about your failed cycle. Hope you're ok. The disappointment of a bfn can be crushing.
I don't know what the difference between menopur and gonal f is but I've always been on gonal f (was never given a choice) and I'm now 40+. It's always worked in a similar way for me so not sure it's necessarily age dependent. Not sure if that helps your decision but just thought I'd share my experience 
Best of luck with your next cycle
Kx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi K, thanks for the reply. I have no idea what the difference is with the gonal f and menopur either and I have no idea why its given to under 35's more than over 35's. What kind of result did you get from it? On menopur I got 6 eggs, but only 2 fertilised. My AMH is 9.4 but my lining was only 6.5 at transfer. I really dont know whether it would make aa vast difference changing drugs.

xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey honey, this is a quote from Agates Guide to Learning from your failed cycle (it's one of the stickies on the Immune section and definately worth a read:



> Stimulation drugs can be pure FSH (e.g., gonal F, puregon, follistim) or mixed FSH and LH (merional, menopur, pergoveris) and can be natural (derived from human urine e.g, menopur, merional) or synthetic (e.g, gonal F, pergoveris). Most docs agree that we need some LH for good follicle growth, but some think that too much LH can be detrimental to egg quality. So if you have previously had a poor response on the long protocol with pure FSH, you may get a better response if you switch to short protocol (where you have some natural LH remaining in your system) or a long protocol with some LH (all or part merional/menopur). Some docs prefer natural stimulation drugs because they have a reputation for being more 'gentle' on the ovaries and often cheaper, but others prefer the synthetics which have a reputation for being more 'intense' - but so far, studies haven't shown natural or synthetic to be clearly better for all patients, so its probably a question of which meds your body responds to better.


I have always been under the impression that clinics have their preference (and that they don't determine the choice based on age/amh/afc etc), and that they are often willing to swap (or combine them) to see if you maybe respond better. My clinic use Menopur as the first choice with everyone it seems, and they work from there (unless there is any particular preference)

Good luck xxx


----------



## kangaroo (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi
I've had gonal f on all my cycles but I tend to overstim so after 1st ivf was put on short protocol. I usually have a 50% or better fertilisation rate but last cycle got 18 eggs and only 6 fertilised. Don't know if that was down to my age or just bad luck. I do think the quality over quantity seems to be true. After all you only need 1 good embryo. Did read the Agates guide last time round and it's well worth a look
Kx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Girlies, that article is very interesting and I think I may just stick with what I know. My doc just seemed very non committal and basically left the decision to us and didnt really recommend one way or another.

xx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I used both gonal f and Menopur for my short protocol IVF cycle. Unfortunately I didn't ask the doctor the reason why but Google may help?


----------

